# Alycia Burton



## BlueDiamonds218 (Jul 28, 2013)

I saw her video a while back and ever since then i strive to ride like her. So far my girl and i have mastered a 2' jump, higher than that ill admit i become a scaredy cat! lol


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh the memories. I was able to free ride with Pearl


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Isn't she phenomenal? I have no idea how she pulls it off.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

I was watching her just today! Coincidence that I saw this thread now, lol. She is amazing - I would KILL to ride like her. And Classic Goldrush is just beautiful.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

She is an amazing rider! I dont think many high level riders could do what she does.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Her jumping is amazing, and on such a lovely horse <3


----------



## HawkeTheHorse (Aug 26, 2013)

She is amazing  I do 'free riding' and I've jumped to 1.10m which is like half of what she jumps!  She jumps to 2.10m!!! I also did my first gallop down the beach with no gear on the other day! )


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I've seen some of her videos and it never stops amazing me. She can jump 7 feet like that!!!


----------

